# new Toro 621QZE says has Variable speed



## farmacist (Sep 26, 2013)

I am interested in new Toro 621QZE and the advertisement at Home Depot says 
" Variable-speed transmission lets you adjust snow throwing for different conditions"
is this possible and has anyone used this? How do you "change gears" and what would be the effect? Thanxs


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a single stage blower. Sure, it is variable speed. If you want to go faster you push it faster. 

All joking aside, was this listed on the box or an official Toro ad? Or, was it just something Home Depot had thrown together? I don't own one myself, but single stage blowers are driven by the same auger that throws the snow. The only ways I know of to slow them down would be to push down on the handle a bit to keep the paddles from getting good traction or to slow the engine speed down. Pushing down might prevent the paddles from cleaning all the way to the pavement well and slowing the engine speed down would bog the blower down easier and shorten the throwing distance. Also, slowing the engine down is generally not good for a splashed oil system as it limits the amount of oil splashing around.


----------



## farmacist (Sep 26, 2013)

*info comes from home depot*

The variable speed transmission statement comes from the home depot internet listing of "product overview" and clearly lists it as an advantage of this model. Toro Power Clear 621 QZE 21 in. Single-Stage Gas Quick Chute Snow Blower-38459 at The Home Depot. Is this just incorrect hype? Thanx Frank


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I honestly don't know. I think it is probably just marketing hype.

But, I do remember reading at one point some manufacturer (maybe Simplicity?) was incorporating some type of variable pitch pulleys on their 2 stage models similar to how snow mobile torque converters are set up. More drag on the engine would cause the gear ratio to switch for more torque and less drag on the engine would cause the gear ratio to speed up for more distance.

Toro has been known to do some crazy things in the past, so maybe they are doing something similar. If that is the case I would think it would be prominently posted on the box somewhere. Worse case is you could try downloading the manual and looking at the parts diagrams.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with the toro 621 the auger pulls it along. there is no transmission


----------



## farmacist (Sep 26, 2013)

*well Toro says no variable transmission*



farmacist said:


> I am interested in new Toro 621QZE and the advertisement at Home Depot says
> " Variable-speed transmission lets you adjust snow throwing for different conditions"
> is this possible and has anyone used this? How do you "change gears" and what would be the effect? Thanxs


Well it looks like Home Depot is misrepresenting their 621 single stage Toro snowblower cause their adds on the internet say the 621 does have a variable speed transmission see(Toro Power Clear 621 ZR 21 in. Single-Stage Gas Snow Blower-38453 at The Home Depot

Here is what Toro just wrote me but they do not sound too smart either. 

"The 621 single stage snowblowers do not have a variable speed you are able to release the bail to slow down the machine but that will compromise the distance that the machine throws. You are also able to tip the snow blower up on its wheels and this should make the drive system stop."

What we do know now for sure is no variable speed on single stage 621 no matter what Home Depot says. Thanx to you all, Frank


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow..that reply from Toro is amazing..(I'm referring to the poor grammar and poor grasp of punctuation.)
Perhaps customer service was also outsourced to Mexico?
That's just horrible P.R. to let something like that go out to a customer.
Toro is really getting a bad name this year! 
Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Variable speed transmission in a single stage snow blower.  Home depot is getting to be a joke as well. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah on Toro's website they only mention the Toro Power Propel™ system. Which is via the Auger as previously stated.

See here: Toro | Power Clear® 621 QZE (38459)


----------



## farmacist (Sep 26, 2013)

*Home depots reply. Sounds like slip clutch is their answer*

I love this reply. Written by someone who knows only a very little. Sounds like they want me to slip the belt clutch to get their 3 speed VARIABLE TRANSMISSION to work. Here is their reply to my question to Home Depot.
"
*Your question has been answered!*

Your questions are very important to us and the Home Depot community. Thank you for taking the time to ask a question about Power Clear 621 QZE 21 in. Single-Stage Gas Quick Chute Snow Blower.
*Your Question*
What is variable speed good for and how do I activate it? I do not see a lever or button to push? Thanx
*The Answer*
Hi frank, Great question, since there are wheels on this snow blower, but the wheels are not propelled. The snow removal paddle doubles as the drive mechanism. As the paddle rotates and scoops the snow, the unit is propelled forward. The control switch is the lever that the operator pulls back toward the handle bar. The variable transmission is manipulated by loosening or tightening your grip on the lever. Tighter grip goes faster. Here's an excerpt from the product overview: Snow Blower features a powerful 163 cc OHV 4-cycle engine with variable-speed transmission that lets you adjust snow throwing for different conditions. This snow blower's Power Propel self-propel system has a heavy-duty rotor that contacts the ground, pulling the unit forward and making it easy to operate. Thanks for the question, we're here to help. Travis"


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

home depot is still wrong in what they are telling you.one the auger is engaged via " the switch ( bar ) " it spins at its maximun preset speed, releasing the switch ( bar ) stops the auger it doesn't vary the speed of the auger. the belt that connects to the auger comes streight off the crank pully, slow it down under a load and youwould stall the engine


----------

